# How to rekompile kernel created by genkernel

## rado3105

Hi, I would like to change some setting in my kernel created by genkernel.

Please, how is it possible? What is best way.

----------

## John R. Graham

```
genkernel --menuconfig kernel
```

The man page is actually pretty easy reading.   :Wink: 

- John

----------

## rado3105

From what I read in man page. Using that command you wrote, it automatically mount boot partition and install there new compiled kernel.

Is that really like that?

----------

## John R. Graham

Upon further reflection, the man page doesn't explain that option very well. For a more gentle introduction, see the Gentoo Linux Genkernel Guide.

To explain a little further, if you're manually building the kernel then the command to invoke (one of several of) the built-in kernel configuration managers is

```
make menuconfig
```

In genkernel, which manages all of this for you, this translates to the --menuconfig command line option of genkernel.

genkernel will automatically mount the boot partition and install the kernel there if it's configured to do so. You might want to edit your /etc/genkernel.conf file to ensure that it does so:

```
# Mount BOOTDIR automatically if it isn't mounted?

MOUNTBOOT="yes"
```

Some other useful defaults I always set:

```
# Run 'make oldconfig' before compiling this kernel?

OLDCONFIG="yes"

# Run 'make clean' before compilation?

# If set to NO, implies MRPROPER WILL NOT be run

# Also, if clean is NO, it won't copy over any configuration

# file, it will use what's there.

CLEAN="no"

# Make symlinks in BOOTDIR automatically?

SYMLINK="yes"

# Save the new configuration in /etc/kernels upon

# successfull compilation

SAVE_CONFIG="yes"
```

- John

----------

## rado3105

Thanks

----------

